# Réparation disque



## Benoit72 (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai lancé Onyx ainsi que l'utilitaire de vérification de disque, les deux me disent de réparer le disque de démarrage en utilisant le disque d'installation Mac OS X et en choisissant utilitaire > utilitaire de disque...
Mon problème est sans doute tout simple mais lorsque je lance le fameux disque (Mac Os install disc) je ne peux qu'installer le système mais je ne trouve pas le fameux répertoire utilitaire... 
Please help !

Merci d'avance,

Benoît


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2007)

Une fois que l'installeur de MacOS X est affich&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran, regarde dans les menus en haut de l'&#233;cran (menu Utilitaires je crois....)


----------



## Benoit72 (6 Juin 2007)

Merci

J'ai relancé le disque Mac OS X Install disc...
j'ai plusisurs possibilités : install bundled software only / install mac os X and bundled SW /  X code tools...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de menu en haut "utilitaires" : dois-je lancer l'installation ? dans ce cas je perds mes données, non ?
Merci

Benoît


----------



## Benoit72 (6 Juin 2007)

Oups...
Je viens de trouevr l'utilitaire
 de réparation, c'est le même que celui du disque de démarrage. Problème : je peux vérifier (j'ai ffectivement un pb qui nécessite une réparation) mais je ne peux aps réparer ! Est ce un problème d'autorisations ? Que dois je faire ?
Merci

Benoît


----------



## Gnk (13 Juin 2007)

J'ai le même soucis, mon disque doit être réparé, que dois je faire ?


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Juin 2007)

Red&#233;marre sur ton CD (maintient la touche "c" enfonc&#233;e lors du d&#233;marrage avec ton dvd d'instal de tiger dans le lecteur")

patiente...

encore...

une fois fini de charger tu as une fenetre qui apparait
en haut une barre avec utilitaire/utilitaire de disque

tu clique sur utilitaire de disque et puis sur r&#233;parer le disque...

et voil&#224;, a consommer sans mod&#233;ration.

Bon j'ai fais cette manip qu'une fois et je l'ai retranscrite de m&#233;moire mais il me semble que c'est cela &#224; peu de chose pr&#232;s...

Si &#231;a marche pas reviens poster


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> Redémarre sur ton CD (maintient la touche "c" enfoncée lors du démarrage avec ton dvd d'instal de tiger dans le lecteur")
> 
> patiente...
> 
> ...



Ah non, d'abord il faut choisir sa langue  sinon tu n'a pas la barre de tache en haut


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ah non, d'abord il faut choisir sa langue  sinon tu n'a pas la barre de tache en haut




bah d'où le "je l'ai fait de mémoire" je savais bien que je me souvenais pas de tout" 

Merci de la précision...


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> bah d'où le "je l'ai fait de mémoire" je savais bien que je me souvenais pas de tout"
> 
> Merci de la précision...



Ah oui mais nan il faut preciser, sinon dans 1/2 h on va reposter un message disant qu'il n'y avais pas de barre en haut


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Juin 2007)

oui forc&#233;ment vu comme &#231;a


----------



## Gnk (13 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ces precisions, 


Impec pour moi, disque en bon etat.

Merci encore.


----------

